# Painting of Shming



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is the famous Shming, floating in the water. He was one of those rare hedgies that liked to swim. You can see lots of videos of Shming on youtube.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*jumps up and down* Awwww! I heart Schming, his videos are so cute! And the water in the painting looks really realistic, high fives for PJ!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

The water looks amazingly real! i love this!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love it  I have watched that video so many times and just loved it. That is so great that you painted him. A great masterpiece and I love the water too!


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Love your work! What an honor to get to paint Shming!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Really good!  I've watched him many times. This makes me wish I could paint! I can't even draw a straight line... :roll:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, great painting!!! Just a question, though... how long does it take you to make a painting? Because it seems that every couple of days there's been a new one. Not that this is a bad thing (it's a great thing!), it's just that you've been spoiling us lately and I want to make sure it continues...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It takes me a few weeks to make each painting. I'd say between 2-4 weeks for each one. However, I can work on a few at a time. Usually I can only paint so much before I have to stop & let it dry. So then I will work on another one until I get to the same point where I have to just stop & let it dry or I'll start blending paint & messing up. Learned all that the hard way, by the way. :lol: Currently working on 7. 
I will usually wait until someone gets their painting before I post it. Unless they want me to post it sooner.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJ, this is my favorite painting of yours so far! It is so realistic, and Shming looks so content.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I really enjoyed painting such a famous hedgie!  Hubby giggled everytime he passed the painting while I was working on it. Such a cutie he was. 

First time painting water. I was nervous & it took a few tries before I liked it.


----------

